
Ask HN: Any problems with the new TLDs? - Monstergrep
Since I can&#x27;t find a good .com I&#x27;m thinking about using one of the new TLDs.<p>Is there any disavantages in getting something like mycompany.money or mycompany.services?<p>Spam filters that will block it for no reason? People who will try to access mycompany.money.com? Are they safe, like, are they all managed by the same company that deals with the .com (ICANN?)? Any TLS&#x2F;SSL problems?<p>Another question, is namecheap any good? I found about about them on the github student pack and they offer whoisguard and a free PositiveSSL. Unfortunately it&#x27;s not a wildcard and who knows when letsencrypt will be ready. I&#x27;m not affiliated just want feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
sudo_bang_bang
I've never had any major problems with a gTLD and email but I have had
colleagues have spam filtering issues. I have used a .io domain and I haven't
had a problem, although we don't email too frequently. I must say it is
somewhat fashionable with startups now to get gTLDs or cute ccTLD. However,
there is an ethical issue with io specifically. [1]

As for my own personal opinion, I'm getting far more used to seeing startups
and other services on TLDs other than .com. I think consumers are getting used
to it now as well, in fact a lot of clients I work with won't even type the
address into the browser anymore. They navigate to it via Google. Also, if you
need to change TLDs at some point there are plenty of successful companies
that have done so. [2]

Namecheap, it's great. I like using it. I also use Google Domains which is
surprisingly nice.

[1][https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-
the-u-...](https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-the-u-k-is-
making-web-domain-profits-from-a-shady-cold-war-land-deal/)

[2][http://mashable.com/2013/01/08/business-domain-
names/#eBSI4O...](http://mashable.com/2013/01/08/business-domain-
names/#eBSI4OgkBqkI)

------
jcr
The recent Paul Graham essay (and discussion) is worthwhile reading on the
topic of naming and .com domains:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030863)

~~~
Monstergrep
I'm not really convinced. About changing my company name I mean, unfortunately
I don't have a $ 250,000 spare right now (that's the price they asked!)

